# Will an M5 Rear Sway Bar Improve the...



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

No reason to not go all the way.  You will be amazed.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> No reason to not go all the way.  You will be amazed.[/quote
> 
> :rofl: Indeed :rofl:
> 
> I have an update since I last posted on this thread: I ordered the Dinan Stage 3 kit and matching rear Konis :eeps:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Pinecone said:


> A SEARCH would help. This has been discussed MANY times in the various fora.
> 
> There is no more weight in the back of you wagon when empty than any other BMW, that'
> s what 50/50 weight distribution means. You do have a bit more weight further back, which adds polar moment of inertia. Sways don't help with that.
> ...


Cool. I have an E39 540 and am running 275/35-18 on all 4 corners which has moved it from understeer to oversteer. I have the large front and large rear sway bars that Eibach makes but haven't yet put them on. Should I just use one or the other or both and try to tune the car with the rear bar?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I would install both since they are adjustable, so you can then tune. Also alignment can help a lot.

But I haven't seen a car go to oversteer just by removing the stagger.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Pinecone said:


> I would install both since they are adjustable, so you can then tune. Also alignment can help a lot.
> 
> But I haven't seen a car go to oversteer just by removing the stagger.


To make sure we have our terms correct.....The back end wants to come around. The front end feels like it is turning sharper by itself. Would you agree that that's the definition of oversteer?

Maybe the extra width of the tire (275/35-18 on all 4) accounts for it whereas a narrower width on all 4 would behave differently?:dunno:


----------



## vaio76109 (Feb 3, 2005)

franka said:


> To make sure we have our terms correct.....The back end wants to come around. Would you agree that that's the definition of oversteer?


In short, yes.


----------



## cross2010 (Sep 19, 2006)

*M5 Sway Bars on a 540 Wagon*

Where can I find the write up you referred to on sway bar swapping?
I have a 2001 540 wagon and have acquired an M5 sway bars that I'd like ti install.


----------



## cross2010 (Sep 19, 2006)

markseven said:


> Pinecone said:
> 
> 
> > No reason to not go all the way.  You will be amazed.[/quote
> ...


----------

